# Top bow spacing on convertible 68 - 72



## OldGTO (Dec 15, 2020)

Does anyone know how much space between the bows from the rear bow?
The pads fasten to them and the spacing needs to be correct. If you have a top installed you could measure them as well.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi OldGTO,

Measuring from the middle of the top inside of the car, bow center to center the rear (1) bow to the next bow (2) is 19”. No. (2) to (3) is 19.5”. From (3) to the edge of the front header is 17.25”. 

Let me know if you need further dimensions or clarification.


----------



## OldGTO (Dec 15, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi OldGTO,
> 
> Measuring from the middle of the top inside of the car, bow center to center the rear (1) bow to the next bow (2) is 19”. No. (2) to (3) is 19.5”. From (3) to the edge of the front header is 17.25”.
> 
> Let me know if you need further dimensions or clarification.


Great, thank you very much. I hope this info helps others as well.


----------

